

Dear Under-Capitalized Guy who wants me to work on your site for 'equity' - kbedell
http://www.kbedell.com/2012/01/03/dear-under-capitalized-business-guy-who-wants-me-to-work-on-your-site-for-equity/

======
paulhauggis
Over the last couple of years, I've had lots of people come to me with these
types of business propositions.

It's essentially an ideas guy with no money. What's the point of ever
partnering with someone like this? The biggest problem is that they will just
want the product to be finished and since they have no skin in the game, can
easily move onto something new (and if you do become successful, will come
after you in court).

If you are a developer, you should only partner with someone that is a
developer and can help you get your app done, has money, or has connections.

------
gamechangr
$75-$80k, do you live in a small town? That seems very low.

